# Blade Runner 2099: Ridley Scott produziert TV-Serie für Amazon



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Blade Runner 2099: Ridley Scott produziert TV-Serie für Amazon*

					Ridley Scott hat bestätigt, dass er an einer Live-Action-Serie zu Blade Runner arbeitet. Der Zehnteiler mit dem Namen Blade Runner 2099 spielt titelgerecht ein halbes Jahrhundert nach den Ereignissen von Blade Runner 2049. Darüber hinaus hat der 84-Jährige eine Serie zu seinem zweiten großen Erfolg, Alien, in der Mache. Beide Serien produziert der Star-Regisseur exklusiv für Amazon.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2099: Ridley Scott produziert TV-Serie für Amazon*


----------



## RyzA (12. Februar 2022)

Wow! Der hat ja noch einiges vor.
Ich bin sehr gespannt. 
Allerdings macht mich "Live-Action"  etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Mr.Nebrot (13. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Allerdings macht mich "Live-Action"  etwas skeptisch.


Ich denke, dass es nur bedeutet, dass es kein Zeichentrick oder Animierter Mist wird.


----------



## c0da (13. Februar 2022)

Die aktulle Blade Runner Serie ist übrigens alles andere als animierter Mist, nur so nebenbei.


----------



## RyzA (13. Februar 2022)

Mr.Nebrot schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es nur bedeutet, dass es kein Zeichentrick oder Animierter Mist wird.


Ich hoffe es. Ich hatte dabei zuerst an "Wackelkameras" usw gedacht.


----------



## Grendizer (13. Februar 2022)

Hab mir beide Blade Runner Filme vor kurzem mal wieder angesehen. Diese viel zitierte Szene ist einfach das Highlight und ein krönender Abschluss des Films. Natürlich nur im "Final Cut", wo die Figur von Harrisson Ford nicht ein innerer Monolog führt, während Rutger Hauer in Höchstform aufläuft.

Wer sich den Film noch ansehen will, soll jetzt lieber nicht auf das Video klicken. Der Spoiler nimmt sonst viel vom Charme des Endes.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoAzpa1x7jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erwarte mir aber nicht wirklich was Interessantes. Blade Runner war zu der Zeit einfach passend und es wurde eigentlich schon beim ersten Film alles gesagt. Wie die Medienlandschft heut so ist, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es etwas mehr in Richtung Action gehen wird, wo man Replikanten jagt. Banale Kost halt. Aber lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Februar 2022)

Letztens wieder mal den 2. Teil geschaut. Visuell haben die beiden Filme mMn den Maßstab für das Cyberpunk Genre gesetzt. Ich kann mir Stand jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass das noch besser geht. Wenn die Serie allein optisch so opulent, wie die Filme, wird, dann ist das schon die halbe Miete für mich.


----------



## SilentHunter (15. Februar 2022)

Blade Runner mit H. Ford für mich in meinen SiFi Top 3 Genreübergreifend Top 5 und defenitiv einer der besten Filme überhaupt.

Als ich die remastered das erste mal angesehen habe hatte ich wieder einen Kinnlade runter Moment jagt den nächsten wie beim erste mal anschauen. Der Wahnsinn was man jetzt alles an liebe zum Detail erkennen oder zum ersten mal entdecken kann im Gegensatz zur guten alten VHS Kassette. Ich sag nur selbst die Aufkleber die man nun auch erkennen kann lassen wohl keine Frage nach Detailverliebtheit offen.

Die Soundeffekte und der gesamte Look in anbetracht des Alters bis hin zum superben Vanghelis Soundtrack absolut Top und noch heutzutage sehenswert eigentlich ein must have seen generell. Viele aktuelle Filme sind klar bombastisch gemachte Technikmonster aber leider meist nur pralle Optik ohne Seele.

Hatte mich auf 2049 echt gefreut. Der Versuch den Sound und Look vom orginalen zu erhalten sind klar vorhanden dafür 1 Daumen hoch nur leider war die Story eine absolute Enttäuschung dafür 3 Daumen runter.

MfG


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Hatte mich auf 2049 echt gefreut. Der Versuch den Sound und Look vom orginalen zu erhalten sind klar vorhanden dafür 1 Daumen hoch nur leider war die Story eine absolute Enttäuschung dafür 3 Daumen runter.


Was hat dir denn an der Story nicht gefallen?

Apropos Ridley Scott: Ich muß mir noch "The last duel" angucken. Der soll ja ganz gut sein.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Apropos Ridley Scott: Ich muß mir noch "The last duel" angucken. Der soll ja ganz gut sein.


Ich fand den super. Selten so authentisch das europ. Mittelalter und seine Bräuche gesehen. Fernab von sonstiger Mittelalter-Romantik.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2022)

Seine besten Filme sind für mich Alien, Blade Runner,  Black Rain, Gladiator,  American Gangster und der Marsianer.
Die meisten anderen Filme von ihm sind auch mindestens Mittelmaß-gut.
Insgesamt ist er sehr vielseitig was seine Filme angeht.


----------



## Gast1662973802 (22. August 2022)

Schade am 2. Teil war, dass eine philosophische Frage, die absichtlich offen gelassen wurde, plakativ beantwortet wurde.

Mit Dicks Vorlage hatte aber auch Teil 1 nur rudimentär zu tun.


----------

